# 포함하다 and 비롯하다



## rienn

Hello.

I'd like to know what is the difference between 포함하다 and 비롯하다? Do they both mean "to include"?

고맙습니다.


----------



## broken_chair

안녕하세요.

Basically, 
'포함하다' means "include", "contain" 
'비롯하다' means "originate", "start with / headed by".

시장을 비롯하여 20명이 참석했다.('비롯하여'는 '포함하여'로 바꾸어 쓸 수 있다)
There were twenty present headed by the mayor. ('headed by' can be replaced with 'including') = Starting with the mayor, there were twenty present.

You can use both '포함하여' and '비롯하여' when you refer to a representative person among the people who attend a meeting or something like that.


----------



## rienn

In most cases, are they interchangeable?


----------



## broken_chair

No, except that case they are not interchangeable generally.

As a rule, '포함하다' is used as 'include' and '비롯하다' is used as 'originate.'

Especially, '비롯하다' is often used in the form of '비롯되다(be originated)', and mainly appeared in writings, not in spoken language. It's somewhat formal.


----------



## rienn

설명해 주셔서 감사합니다


----------

